# Renewal or Change in Condition for Critical skills visa ?



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi All
My spouse is on CSV under an employer endorsement for an year expiring in September 2020

She got a new job recently and a contract that will be for a couple of years going forward.

Since the employer is different we want to change the endorsement as well as want to extend the duration of the contract on her expiring CSV.

Please help us with the correct way to handle this by advising on which online application form to be applied to get her visa condition and validity change :

1. Application for Change of Conditions on existing visa or change of status (DHA - 1740)
2. Application for renewal of existing visa (DHA- 1739)

Due to Covid situation we are not able to make new applications and are worried that her Visa is approaching an expiration date. 
Your attention and advice is highly appreciated.
Regards
vsn


----------

